

Ask HN: A good online refresher for reading Mathematical notation? - benjamind

Hi all,<p>Does anyone have any recommendations for a good basic guide to reading mathematical notation?<p>I've been playing with various things recently and reading a lot of academic papers on various topics such as cellular automata and vision systems and such like. However invariably these papers document their solutions using 'proper' mathematical notation.<p>While I can understand most of these concepts, I appear to have forgotten what all these squiggly symbols mean. Any suggestions?
======
vipivip
Try KhanAcademy.org, they have a huge collection of videos you can watch.

~~~
benjamind
Wow, that really is a great selection of stuff. Thanks!

